
Top Twenty Sites: Most Downtime - farmer
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/02/top-twenty-sites-most-downtime/
======
timg
Wait wait, myspace alone was down for way more than an hour. Often at least
one of its services is down. Same for many of the other top sites.

They must be more thorough with their measurements.

